# 3D SHOOT 22 September



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

finally......:thumbs_up long time until the first step.... hope u guys going back to the "general" Wolf`s Den tournament to,I really miss it...
I m a "scope" guy but i will dig out my recurve for the event.
Good luck guys


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi goldenarrow 1974

Yes it been a long time since the last tournament
Can you explain the General Wolf's Den tournament?
Anxious to meet you on the 22 nd, tell you scope friends they can come and try the range any time except on the 22nd the range will be reserve for the shoot.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

We are ready

We change all 40 targets mostly Rineheart
different type of shots like a easy Moose shot but a challenging buck shot
4Platform shots and also 2 tree stand shots
Between 35 to 40 door prize don't get to excited nothing over $100.00 
Your name will go in the draw with your registration and you will be able to buy extra tickets 
BBQ tanks are full
Hope to see a bunch of shooters next Saturday.
Drop a note if you planning to come

See you Saturday


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Richard, good for you. It is great to see more traditional activity that will encourage archers to dig out there recurves and longbows. And for those becoming involved
for the first time they need to have places close by that they can enjoy themselves as well as places like KTAC for a change of venue.
Good luck this weekend, I hope your work bears fruit.
I can't come as I have to be here for KTAC shooters, I am sure you understand.:embara:


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

2 more days before the shoot. Remember this is call a 3D shoot not a 3D tournament. Top score will be recognize and rewarded but the main purpose is to give you a chance to see our new range same place with a lot less mud. So if you want to be competitive it will be OK if you want just enjoy the day it's also OK.

We make little change regarding the draw Your registration will be your ticket, we will not sale extra ticket
We have 43 prizes close to $1000.00 valued.

See you Saturday


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

LAVr said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For the first time since 2007 the Wolf's Den Archer will host a 3D shoot
> 
> ...


Hey there... 

Can you confirm the address? searching google maps for your place didn't really work, so I tried a couple things and came up with this instead...

7560 8th Line Essa Township
Utopia, ON L0M 1T0

https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=7560-8th+concession+rr#1+utopia+ontario+l0m1t0&ie=UTF-8&hl=en


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Good Day shootthewhatnow

If you do a google search using 7560 8th Line IN UTOPIA 

You will get the direction map for the Wolf's Den Sport Sporting Supplies .

Just came back from the range everything is ready 

On the menu Hamburger , Corn and POP


See you tomorrow


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

22 Shooters including 3 Juniors
No Rain
Everyone enjoy lunch
Compliment regarding the course
Total of 45 prizes where draw between the 22 Shooters

Thank You to all who show up and make this our first 3D shoot since 2007

We will look to do it again next year


----------

